

Show HN: 2048 Game of Thrones Edition - lukeweil
http://lukeweil.github.io/game-of-thrones-2048/

======
gianlucatursi
ahah very funny!! :)

~~~
lukeweil
Thanks! I was bored, waiting for the new episode to come out, so I decided to
make this.

